# unknown



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

i have a general question that someone ask me, they ask me if there spouse call his wife they talk for about 2 minute or so. Then his phone ring and it was his grown daughter on the other end. Then the spouse say he will call you back. Guess what the spouse never called back. What advice can you give in this situation


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My head hurts.


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

i told her to find a new hobby to do until he realize what he doing he spent more time calling his grown daughter and grandbaby than focused on his marriage


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rcgray60 said:


> i have a general question that someone ask me, they ask me if there spouse call his wife they talk for about 2 minute or so. Then his phone ring and it was his grown daughter on the other end. Then the spouse say he will call you back. Guess what the spouse never called back. What advice can you give in this situation


They should call the spouse back and say, very loudly: *"Hi! I think we got cut off!"*


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe they should spend some time learning how to write legibly.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> They should call the spouse back and say, very loudly: "*Hi! I think we got cut of!f*"


You understood that??


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> You understood that??


Yeah, I think I got the gist of it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What does it say?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Maybe they should spend some time learning how to write legibly.


Not everyone has a way with words.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not clear what you're asking. Please rephrase.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> What does it say?


Basically, someone was on the phone, another call cut in, the other person said they'd deal with the other call, but would call the other person back, but they never did.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It's obvious that English is her second language so stop being a smart ass about it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Basically, someone was on the phone, another call cut in, the other person said they'd deal with the other call, but would call the other person back, but they never did.


Well, then, I would say that the person who never called back might have forgotten.

rcgray60, you have another thread on here where you seem to be very angry at your husband, something about your grandson?? Is this about your husband not calling you back after his daughter called him?


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

the question is that a spouse call his wife/husband.Husband received call from his grown daughter.Told his wife he will call her back. Never got a call back from the spouse.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> It's obvious that English is her second language so stop being a smart ass about it.


Not meaning to be a smatass. It really would help if people could understand what is being asked when the only means of communication on a message board is what you write.


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

nope i just asking question about something that someone asked me. Trying to help them out with the situation


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

So it sounds like this husband ignores his wife a lot, or at least the wife thinks he does.

I like Matts suggestion for her to call him back and exclaim about being cut off.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Matt understood her & I understood her.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Not meaning to be a smatass. It really would help if people could understand what is being asked when the only means of communication on a message board is what you write.


Smart and Azz are mutually exclusive. Same with SmartDonkey.


----------



## LadybugMomma (Apr 28, 2016)

rcgray60 said:


> i have a general question that someone ask me, they ask me if there spouse call his wife they talk for about 2 minute or so. Then his phone ring and it was his grown daughter on the other end. Then the spouse say he will call you back. Guess what the spouse never called back. What advice can you give in this situation


I'd say the person asking has waaaay too much time on their hands and needs to get a hobby! Please, relay that message to the person who asked you this question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

The husband could have just got busy and forgot, is this the wives daughter too? or a step daughter she is jealous of?

Maybe he thought there could have been an emergency with his grandchild or daughter, and after the call got busy.

Heck I forget to call people back all the time, if they really wanted to talk to me they better call me back.


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

I dont think nobody is jealous of anybody.as far as i know the grandchild he keep mon-fri from what i was told. I think he is neglecting his husband duty he spending more time with the grandchild vs his spouse. i think the child is using him just like she use her grandfather to the bone, that is what i was told


----------

